# iced tea



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Can ice tea. ..the powder kind you mix cause diarreha..it is lipton with lemon..drank a glass yesterday 
K

and got bad d.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If it has artifical sweetners in it.... yeah it could. Some artificial sweetners can cause Diarrhea even in folks without IBS.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

It can give you diarrhoea with sugar in too - if you have an overgrowth of candida. Is this likely do you think?


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I had the same powdered mix. It upset my stomach and gave me cramps. So I'm pretty sure the artificial sweetbreads and flavoring probably aren't good.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweeteners not sweetbread. Sorry...autocorrect.


----------



## carlsw (May 7, 2013)

watch out for all artificial sweeteners - I get problems when drinking sodas, chewing gum for example...


----------



## Goatboy (Jun 26, 2013)

yes and no

I found that after quitting caffeine; which is in tea some symptoms went away.

I have not had Coke in 5 years thought it was a trigger....


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tea bothers me a little (sweetened or not). There is supposed to be a fair amount of oxalate in tea, so that is a possibility. Can you eat raw spinach, rhubarb, chocolate? There is oxalate in these things as well...


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

All tea has caffine.Some more than others.Caffine or sweeteners could be the trigger.Also consider this.When you eat food and drink cold fluids,the cold fluids have a tendency to cause the food to cool and kind of firm up in the gut.This can slow down digestion and may cause some forms of food to rot or ferment causing anything from gas to D.Until humans invented refridgeration,most fluids were the same temp as the environment or warmer.I have noticed my meals digest easier and I have less cramping when I drink straight bottle water that hasn't been refidgerated.


----------

